# Taking a step back



## snake (Sep 3, 2019)

Yesterday I turned the lights off in the Snake Pit and they will be off for a long time. It was reminiscent of the last episode of Cheers. I have some vacation coming up and I never workout or diet on vacation. Surgery is set for 9/17 and I will be down for some time. My personality doesn't allow for 50% work; I'm like a light switch, on or off. 

This is going to be a dark time but I have seen this once before. The sitting around for weeks and doing nothing it painful for people like us. Worse part I recall from the pec surgery 6 years ago was not just the fact I couldn't lift, it was that I couldn't do a damn thing. I am however working on a deer blind with a rest for my crossbow. Goal now is getting a buck with one arm.

Pray for me but pray for my wife and family. I'm probably going to be a miserable person to be around for awhile.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 3, 2019)

Definitely will be praying for you guys, especially your wife 

Heal quickly my man.


----------



## The Tater (Sep 3, 2019)

Prayers for you brother snake. I hope you recover fully and quickly. Taking a deer with one hand will be a challenge!


----------



## Rhino99 (Sep 3, 2019)

Whats the surgery?


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 3, 2019)

Best of luck sir! Remember it could of been worse no matter what it is.


----------



## snake (Sep 3, 2019)

Rhino99 said:


> Whats the surgery?


Shoulder. Labrum torn, fix up some RC that may be partially torn, shave down my acromion and if required, detach and reattach my bicep. The bicep thing may be what adds to the recovery. General cleaning from years of abuse.


----------



## Long (Sep 3, 2019)

What's the crossbow :32 (17):


----------



## DNW (Sep 3, 2019)

We will be here for you if you need us. Dont be a stranger. 

We'll all have to add 10 lbs to our reps, to balance the loss...I'll do my part.


----------



## motown1002 (Sep 3, 2019)

I will be thinking about ya Snake.  Hoping you have a very fast recovery.  In the meantime.  Relax and try to enjoy the rest and your family.  The iron will be there waiting for you when you return!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 3, 2019)

That door needs a paint job....And I would add shop lights instead of the lighting system in place....Snake pit deserves better


----------



## Trump (Sep 3, 2019)

Got the cheers theme tune going around my head now, good look snake try your best to enjoy your time off and come back as strong and as grumpy as before


----------



## Uncle manny (Sep 3, 2019)

Hoping for a quick recovery brother! Keep busy and make the best of your time off with the fam and other hobbies.


----------



## nightster (Sep 3, 2019)

Good luck with the surgery!!


----------



## Grizzly911 (Sep 3, 2019)

Take it day by day, Snake.


----------



## Boogieman (Sep 3, 2019)

Man I sympathize for ya brother, and prayin for a quick recovery! My wife worked for an Ortho and she always says follow the Doc's instructions...so theres my advice for you! Do what the Doc says and you will be good to go in no time! And good luck on the one handed bambi shoot! The good news is its Football season so you at least have that while your off!


----------



## tinymk (Sep 3, 2019)

You will do great with the surgery and return even better brother. They are just setbacks, we have seen several in our time and we both are still here...
Post pictures when you get that buck! Praying for you my friend


----------



## BigGameHunter (Sep 3, 2019)

Will do.  You will be back in no time.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 3, 2019)

Heal quickly, Snake. Focus that energy on yer recovery. Start rehabbing when ye can, have a think on how ye can slowly re-introduce the iron such that when yer Doc gives ye the high sign ye have a plan of attack. 

While yer down, have a think on those around ye who always have yer back when ye need it - yer family. Show yer appreciation each day, even if it's just to acknowledge how grateful ye are to have 'em looking after ye while ye heal. 

Ye read much? Maybe take advantage of the downtime to knock out a book or two in addition to that one-armed buck.

Ye'll get through this. Yer getting the optional PP extension while yer in there under the knife, yea? (asking for a friend).


----------



## Beserker (Sep 4, 2019)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery!  I know a guy with one arm, shoots the bow with his feet... not really but I’m sure you’ll figure it out... I can relate to being laid up though, severely lacerated my leg/ankle, literally couldn’t walk for 3 weeks.  2 months total before I was back at work.... at one point I didn’t bathe for a week, it was bad...  at least you can walk to take a shit... I shat myself twice trying to make it to the throne in time.


----------



## Jin (Sep 4, 2019)

I hope this time is refreshing for you brother.


----------



## Raider (Sep 4, 2019)

Best of luck and hope for a speedy recovery. Do you currently have that big lump on top of the shoulder blade? ( acromion) I’m there on that one. Enjoy football, family and hunting. Take advantage of resting all those joints


----------



## Seeker (Sep 4, 2019)

Ahh Snakey, you're a vet and you've been down this  road before. The waiting game is never easy but you have experience on your side. Stick to a good diet, keep your heart strong and your mind busy. You have the board, me, hunting season and hopefully a good bj every now and then from the Mrs. you'll lose your pump,  but you'll still have that muscle memory waiting to be woken up again. Which it will. you'll definitely be back faster then when you were off. I got you buddy. We got you. We'll help you pass the time.


----------



## snake (Sep 4, 2019)

NbleSavage said:


> Ye read much? Maybe take advantage of the downtime to knock out a book or two in addition to that one-armed buck.
> 
> Ye'll get through this. Yer getting the optional PP extension while yer in there under the knife, yea? (asking for a friend).


 No I wish I could enjoy a book but I associate reading with school, even this far removed I don't enjoy it all. Already got my eye on a nice buck for my area but just being in the woods is my payoff.

Yes to PP extension. Doc promised me to double size so 6" or it's free.


----------



## snake (Sep 4, 2019)

Raider said:


> Best of luck and hope for a speedy recovery. Do you currently have that big lump on top of the shoulder blade? ( acromion) I’m there on that one. Enjoy football, family and hunting. Take advantage of resting all those joints



It's actually underneath and could be causing an impingement issue. I was told it could be from an in impact injury or the parts just came that way. Regardless, he's going to give the joint more room.


----------



## snake (Sep 4, 2019)

Seeker said:


> Ahh Snakey, you're a vet and you've been down this  road before. The waiting game is never easy but you have experience on your side. Stick to a good diet, keep your heart strong and your mind busy. You have the board, me, hunting season and hopefully a good bj every now and then from the Mrs. you'll lose your pump,  but you'll still have that muscle memory waiting to be woken up again. Which it will. you'll definitely be back faster then when you were off. I got you buddy. We got you. We'll help you pass the time.



I would give you the same advise but I'm not so good taking it. lol Thanks Seek, you have always a pillar of strength when I felt I was not where I wanted to be.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 4, 2019)

Bud just be glad it isn’t 2 years for recovery


----------



## automatondan (Sep 4, 2019)

Holy crap, that will be a long ass time for you man. But at least hunting season is closing in fast. You know I'll be praying for you, your recovery, and especially your family. And your alone time with God out in the woods. Gimme a shout whenever brother if and when you are bored.


----------



## bigdog (Sep 4, 2019)

Prayers from Nicole and myself Brother!


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 4, 2019)

Wish you the best, brother. I'd get you a GWS card if they made them for sexyboys. Maybe one with a picture of Jay Cutler 09 with a mirror for your face... 

 Side note : business idea!


----------



## Rhino99 (Sep 4, 2019)

snake said:


> Shoulder. Labrum torn, fix up some RC that may be partially torn, shave down my acromion and if required, detach and reattach my bicep. The bicep thing may be what adds to the recovery. General cleaning from years of abuse.



10-4. Keep us posted, i've had a torn labrum for years but hesitating on the surgery.

Best of luck bud.


----------



## GreatGunz (Sep 5, 2019)

snake said:


> Shoulder. Labrum torn, fix up some RC that may be partially torn, shave down my acromion and if required, detach and reattach my bicep. The bicep thing may be what adds to the recovery. General cleaning from years of abuse.


Snake my man I have to say my shoulder surgery was crazy painful but I haven’t had a problem since...But have had a few other surgeries and am trying to reclaim myself again.
i would do the surgery again knowing the outcome.


----------



## Deadhead (Sep 5, 2019)

I'll keep you and your family in my prayers... I'm also ready for deer season... time to save on meal prep meat


----------



## stonetag (Sep 5, 2019)

Not going to bullshit you, shoulders are a bitch. The pay off is that you can spend some time (more) outdoors. It works for a lot of folks that by being in the mountains, hills, forest has certain healing benefits on its own, throw in chasing, and just observing critters and you got a win win situation. Carry on my friend.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 5, 2019)

Good luck Snake. Wish you the best in your recovery.


----------

